# Frogs Tuning up



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Such a pretty little garden pond and as we walked past this is what we heard.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Missing ours this year

We did have frog spawn but no far no frogs, sad

Not many fish left either

However I’ve got miniature hostas overflowing 

Bought at a premium price at the garden show, they have overtaken their space Many times over

I wish you all lived closer

They are beautiful, and I’d happily share them with you For nothing

If you do and would like a variety miniature hostas then let me know

I love the big ones but the miniatures are so special

Especially if you plant them in a bowl with moss and a bit of driftwood

I may try again to send a photo But I’m put off with my last attempt 

Shadow, well if he was photographed, he be taken as rescue dog, uncared for unloved

We just can’t groom him, he can’t get up we can’t get down

The groomer who clipped him to a bear has left, the others say you cannot clip long haired dog short

She says he should be groomed every two weeks at £50 a time

Now I love him 

But

He needs to be close clipped , and maybe as she says it will ultimately ruin his long flowing locks

But dam It all he’s almost 13, not much time left to ruin them

And I’m losing my hair at a rate of knots

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I love a bit of dog grooming, Sandra. Pity I don't live closer. I have no qualifications mind you and could not clip a poodle or anything but in my time as a vet nurse we would often get "de matts" to do. Often they were so bad they would be done under anaesthetic. Very satisfying when all the matts come off to reveal a lovely smooth coat.

I used to groom my GSD almost every day. The amount of hair was unbelievable! Well, I know you would believe it but still.

Do watch out for fly strike, Sandra. People think it only happens in sheep and rabbits but I have seen it in dogs too, especially when they get older and cannot move to get rid a fly that has landed. I home boarded a Rough Collie once and she was too fat to reach her nether regions and she had it just starting in her vulva


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It’s mostly undercoat that needs to be brushed out pat, he rarely looses his long hair

I’d like him to be clipped the way an old English is clipped, much as the old groomer used to do, I’m sure he felt more comfortable especially in the heat

Of course one of the reasons we needed him close clipped was because wet, thick, long haired coated dogs and motorhomes just don’t go together , and he loved to swim at any opportunity

It also gave him much needed opportunity to have a good workout as Alberts knees are not good now for dog walking

Not looking like we will get away any time soon though

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Close clipped


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Bless him 

The undercoat is where the flies lay their eggs, Sandra  He may not be affected if he does not attract the flies by lying in something smelly though. The bitch I am talking about was so fat that she could not lick her vulva and the flies took advantage and laid their eggs in it (!!!!!). Luckily I spotted the problem as the maggots hatched and before they started to eat into the flesh of her lady bits....

On the subject of clipping in the heat the current advice is that we should not do it as the coat actually gives a level of insulation against the heat. It seems strange to me but that might be why the groomer advised against clipping and for grooming out instead? Perhaps if you had all his undercoat groomed out once then you, or someone, might be able to do it on a daily basis?

No frogs here Jan, but I do remember them in France one time


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

As young Albert still seems to be coming into your house can´t he help Older Albert to lift Shadow onto the bench? 

We never had a long coated Shepherd, but always groomed at least every 3 days because of the fur falling out.

A grooming rack and comb were what we used, not a brush they don´t get deep enough into the coat. 

Motley just has the narrow toothed comb.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I loved those rake type combs. I also like these https://www.amazon.co.uk/KONG-ZG2-Z...ocphy=1006487&hvtargid=pla-319515704109&psc=1

but not sure about using it on a long coat? The dog seems to love the massage type action


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Frog noise (the original topic !) is a real thing here and they started weeks ago, they will undoubtedly continue through till the autumn and the noise can be quite overwhelming. But that's life !

I have found the best way to see them making the noise is to go out late in the evening, once it's dark, with a torch - they don't seem to recognise the torch light as something to react to and will just dit while in the spotlight making their noise. The small one's seem the most vociferous ! (Maybe there is a reflection of human life there....).

Try with the torch, it's really quite fun and our grandchildren love the late evening expeditions 😃 !


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Last night at 11.30 I stood outside with Mr. Mot and the sound of the nightingales and the frogs was quite something, it will get louder as the Month goes on.

The loudest frogs I have ever heard were on a tiny pond called Bannsee near Steinhuder Meer, there were so many, mostly playing piggyback with 2, 3 or more males on one female.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Yup, three rival nightingales plus umpteen frogs all doing their best to attract a mate, or deter a rival probably makes as much background noise as a busy road ! But it's much nicer... 😁


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Beats Spanish barking dogs any day!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Beats Spanish barking dogs any day!


Do they bark differently to other dogs Pat :grin2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, Jan. Without pause!!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Unfortunately

Our fairly new next door neighbour has two dogs

TheY have dog flap to enter the garden for when she is at work, I think they are Boston terriers 

We can hardly use our back garden without them going mental

Albert tries talking to them to no avail, of course they can’t see him as we have high fences 

Sometimes even entering our kitchen which is an extension bordering their garden is enough to start them off, and I think twice before opening the roof windows on their side

Shadow is a waste of time, he rarely uses our back garden anyway Even though the French windows out of the kitchen are always open in mild weather

I tell him bark let them know there is a large dog this side of the fence

Like us I guess he’s just far too tolerant 

His domain is the front where he guards 

And yes he barks at passers by, but the passers by don’t live outside our front gate

They can’t see him, he can’t see them

Maybe our secret garden Back and front is the problem 

But I love my privacy

And I guess I’ll tolerate the two “ Boston Terriers “ 

But sometimes I think I’ll knock on her door and I’ll tell her do you know your dogs bark constantly when you are at work

And my kitchen is becoming a no go area 

But what the hell

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Lob a bar of Ex-Lax over the fence Sandra. They will be frightened to breathe let alone bark.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m sure she doesn’t know Ray

And if I told her?

We’ll manage a bit longer

If summer becomes a nightmare

We may need to say something

But I think what if it was our Shadow and we were working 

I think I’d better think it out again 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*read this*

https://asbhelp.co.uk/noisy-animals...XO4fmngl8YXhJEmP-Hs70krb49GpfTshoCWOcQAvD_BwE


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m not going to complain jan

I guess she’s as besotted with them as I am with Shadow

He’s never left been left alone

We don’t need to work

I guess she does 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

If you get to know the new neighbours, Sandra, it might be worth asking to meet the dogs and befriend them so that they recognise your voice. Most dogs bark at "strangers" and if you could persuade the dogs that it is just you on the other side of the fence it might help to allay their fears. That is all that causes dogs to bark.
We have neighbours at the bottom of our garden with, very nervous, Springer Spaniels. We don't see them often because we have a large garden and so do they. They tend to keep the dogs near to the house using a low fence. I have spend time, when I do see them, trying to soothe their barking and encouraging them to come and meet me. It is only a post and rail fence with wire so they can see me. They are getting better 
It would help if the owners did not shout at them  I know they think it shows responsible dog ownership but the dogs see it as "joining in".

Of course you could look on them as "advance guard" dogs!?


----------

